# The Biggest Cities In The World



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

*SHAGHAI*

*1)*









*2)*









*3)*









*4)*


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

chinarulez said:


> *SHAGHAI*
> 
> *1)*


My favorite skyscraper.. not only because the design of the buildings but the mixture of colors


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

chinarulez said:


> *SHAGHAI*
> 
> *1)*



Since Shanghai is the financial capital of China, this city's population can possibly become over 50million after 30+ years depending on how Chinese government plans.
Usually in East Asian countries, they have a centered financial capital and the population moves to the city from the rest of a country as the country is being developed. 

Japan : Pop 125 mil. - Tokyo(36mil, about 30% of the entire population) 
Korea(S) : Pop 50 mil - Seoul(24mil, about 45% of the entire population)
China(now developing) : Pop 1.3 bil - Shanghai(17~20mil, about 2% of the entire population)

So if Shanghai's population grows year by year and has over 10% of the entire population someday, the single city will have more than the population of entire Japan or sum of UK and France.

But this is just my guess. Experts say Tokyo will still be the largest city on the planet in 2030. (will have approximately 40 mil.)


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Here is another data. (it is carefully studied with each city and its satellite cities in the metro area)

All agglomerations of the world with a population of 1 million inhabitants or more at the reference date 2009-01-01:

Rank	Name	English Name	Country	Population	Remark
*1	Tōkyō	Tokyo	Japan	33,800,000	incl. Yokohama, Kawasaki, Saitama
2	Seoul	Seoul	Korea (South)	23,900,000	incl. Bucheon, Goyang, Incheon, Seongnam, Suweon
3	Ciudad de México	Mexico City	Mexico	22,900,000	incl. Nezahualcóyotl, Ecatepec, Naucalpan
4	Delhi	Delhi	India	22,400,000	incl. Faridabad, Ghaziabad
5	Mumbai	Bombay	India	22,300,000	incl. Bhiwandi, Kalyan, Thane, Ulhasnagar
6	New York	New York	United States of America	21,900,000	incl. Newark, Paterson
7	São Paulo	Sao Paulo	Brazil	21,000,000	incl. Guarulhos
8	Manila	Manila	Philippines	19,200,000	incl. Kalookan, Quezon City
9	Los Angeles	Los Angeles	United States of America	18,000,000	incl. Riverside, Anaheim
10	Shanghai	Shanghai	China	17,900,000 *
11	Ōsaka	Osaka	Japan	16,700,000	incl. Kobe, Kyoto
12	Kolkata	Calcutta	India	16,000,000	incl. Haora
13	Karāchi	Karachi	Pakistan	15,700,000 
14	Guangzhou	Canton	China	15,300,000	incl. Foshan
15	Jakarta	Jakarta	Indonesia	15,100,000	incl. Bekasi, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang
16	Al-Qāhirah	Cairo	Egypt	14,800,000	incl. Al-Jizah, Hulwan, Shubra al-Khaymah
17	Buenos Aires	Buenos Aires	Argentina	13,800,000	incl. San Justo, La Plata
18	Moskva	Moscow	Russia	13,500,000 
19	Beijing	Beijing	China	13,200,000 
20	Dhaka	Dacca	Bangladesh	13,100,000 
21	İstanbul	Istanbul	Turkey	12,500,000 
21	Rio de Janeiro	Rio de Janeiro	Brazil	12,500,000	incl. Nova Iguaçu, São Gonçalo
21	Tehrān	Tehran	Iran	12,500,000	incl. Karaj
24	London	London	Great Britain	12,300,000 
25	Lagos	Lagos	Nigeria	11,400,000 
26	Paris	Paris	France	10,000,000 
27	Chicago	Chicago	United States of America	9,850,000 
28	Shenzhen	Shenzhen	China	9,400,000 
29	Wuhan	Wuhan	China	9,000,000 
30	Lima	Lima	Peru	8,850,000 
31	Krung Thep	Bangkok	Thailand	8,750,000 
32	Bogotá	Bogotá	Colombia	8,600,000 
32	Kinshasa	Kinshasa	Congo (Dem. Rep.)	8,600,000 
34	Lahore	Lahore	Pakistan	8,300,000 
34	Nagoya	Nagoya	Japan	8,300,000 
36	Washington	Washington	United States of America	8,250,000	incl. Baltimore
37	Tianjin	Tientsin	China	8,200,000 
38	Chennai	Madras	India	8,050,000 
39	Bengaluru	Bangalore	India	7,600,000 
40	Hyderābād	Hyderabad	India	7,350,000 
40	Johannesburg	Johannesburg	South Africa	7,350,000	incl. Soweto, East Rand, West Rand
42	San Francisco	San Francisco	United States of America	7,300,000	incl. Oakland, San Jose
43	Hong Kong	Hong Kong	China	7,200,000	incl. Kowloon, Victoria
44	Taipei	Taipei	Taiwan (Rep. of China)	6,750,000 
45	Baghdād	Baghdad	Iraq	6,400,000 
46	Chongqing	Chungking	China	6,350,000 
46	Dallas	Dallas	United States of America	6,350,000	incl. Fort Worth
48	Madrid	Madrid	Spain	6,100,000 
49	Philadelphia	Philadelphia	United States of America	6,000,000 
50	Santiago	Santiago	Chile	5,950,000 
51	Belo Horizonte	Belo Horizonte	Brazil	5,850,000 
52	Ahmadābād	Ahmedabad	India	5,800,000 
52	Houston	Houston	United States of America	5,800,000 
54	Atlanta	Atlanta	United States of America	5,700,000 
54	Detroit	Detroit	United States of America	5,700,000	incl. Windsor (Canada)
54	Ruhr	Ruhr	Germany	5,700,000	incl. Essen, Dortmund, Duisburg
57	Al-Kharṭūm	Khartoum	Sudan	5,650,000 
57	Boston	Boston	United States of America	5,650,000 
57	Thanh Pho Ho Chi Minh	Saigon	Vietnam	5,650,000 
57	Toronto	Toronto	Canada	5,650,000 
61	Chengdu	Chengtu	China	5,600,000 
61	Dongguan	Dongguan	China	5,600,000 
63	Miami	Miami	United States of America	5,500,000	incl. Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach
64	Shenyang	Shenyang	China	5,150,000 
65	Ar-Riyād	Riyadh	Saudi Arabia	4,950,000 
65	Caracas	Caracas	Venezuela	4,950,000 
67	Yangon	Rangoon	Myanmar	4,850,000 
68	Xi'an	Sian	China	4,825,000 
69	Pune	Poona	India	4,750,000	incl. Pimpri-Chinchwad
69	Sankt-Peterburg	St. Petersburg	Russia	4,750,000 
71	Kuala Lumpur	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	4,700,000 
71	Nanjing	Nanking	China	4,700,000 
71	Singapore	Singapore	Singapore	4,700,000 
74	Guadalajara	Guadalajara	Mexico	4,550,000	incl. Zapopan
75	Al-Iskandarīyah	Alexandria	Egypt	4,500,000 
75	Chittagong	Chittagong	Bangladesh	4,500,000 
77	Phoenix	Phoenix	United States of America	4,400,000 
77	Sydney	Sydney	Australia	4,400,000 
79	El Djazaïr	Algiers	Algeria	4,375,000 
79	Harbin	Harbin	China	4,375,000 
81	Abidjan	Abidjan	Cote d'Ivoire	4,350,000 
82	Berlin	Berlin	Germany	4,275,000 
82	Porto Alegre	Porto Alegre	Brazil	4,275,000 
84	Barcelona	Barcelona	Spain	4,250,000 
85	Monterrey	Monterrey	Mexico	4,075,000 
85	Shantou	Shantou	China	4,075,000 
85	Sūrat	Surat	India	4,075,000 
88	Hangzhou	Hangchou	China	4,025,000 
89	Casablanca	Casablanca	Morocco	3,975,000 
90	Seattle	Seattle	United States of America	3,950,000 
91	Ankara	Ankara	Turkey	3,925,000 
92	Melbourne	Melbourne	Australia	3,900,000 
93	Brasília	Brasília	Brazil	3,875,000 
94	Recife	Recife	Brazil	3,850,000 
95	Athínai	Athens	Greece	3,750,000 
95	Montréal	Montreal	Canada	3,750,000 
95	P'yŏngyang	Pyongyang	Korea (North)	3,750,000 
98	Busan	Pusan	Korea (South)	3,700,000 
99	Cape Town	Cape Town	South Africa	3,675,000 
100	Fortaleza	Fortaleza	Brazil	3,650,000 
100	Salvador	Salvador	Brazil	3,650,000 
102	Durban	Durban	South Africa	3,575,000 
102	Kānpur	Kanpur	India	3,575,000 
104	Medellín	Medellín	Colombia	3,550,000 
104	Milano	Milan	Italy	3,550,000 
106	Roma	Rome	Italy	3,500,000 
107	Accra	Accra	Ghana	3,475,000 
107	Curitiba	Curitiba	Brazil	3,475,000 
109	Dalian	Dairen	China	3,450,000 
109	Minneapolis	Minneapolis	United States of America	3,450,000 
111	Changchun	Changchun	China	3,425,000 
112	Kyïv	Kiev	Ukraine	3,400,000 
113	Jinan	Jinan	China	3,375,000 
114	Nairobi	Nairobi	Kenya	3,350,000 
115	Ibadan	Ibadan	Nigeria	3,300,000 
116	Jiddah	Jidda	Saudi Arabia	3,275,000 
116	Qingdao	Tsingtao	China	3,275,000 
118	Kano	Kano	Nigeria	3,250,000 
119	Faisalabad	Lyallpur	Pakistan	3,225,000 
119	Fuzhou	Fuzhou	China	3,225,000 
121	Tel Aviv-Yafo	Tel Aviv-Jaffa	Israel	3,200,000 
122	Bandung	Bandung	Indonesia	3,175,000 
122	Jaipur	Jaipur	India	3,175,000 
122	Kunming	Kunming	China	3,175,000 
122	Taiyuan	Taiyuan	China	3,175,000 
126	Santo Domingo	Santo Domingo	Dominican Republic	3,150,000 
127	Dar es Salaam	Dar es Salaam	Tanzania	3,125,000 
127	Zhengzhou	Zhengzhou	China	3,125,000 
129	Rāwalpindi	Rawalpindi	Pakistan	3,100,000	incl. Islamabad
130	Napoli	Naples	Italy	3,075,000 
131	Adis Abeba	Addis Abeba	Ethiopia	3,025,000 
132	Dimashq	Damascus	Syria	3,000,000 
132	Luanda	Luanda	Angola	3,000,000 
134	San Diego	San Diego	United States of America	2,975,000 
134	Surabaya	Surabaya	Indonesia	2,975,000 
136	'Ammān	Amman	Jordan	2,925,000 
136	Ḥalab	Aleppo	Syria	2,925,000 
138	Campinas	Campinas	Brazil	2,900,000 
139	Lucknow	Lucknow	India	2,875,000 
140	Kābol	Kabul	Afghanistan	2,850,000 
140	St. Louis	St. Louis	United States of America	2,850,000 
142	İzmir	Izmir	Turkey	2,825,000 
142	Tampa	Tampa	United States of America	2,825,000 
144	Denver	Denver	United States of America	2,800,000 
145	Cleveland	Cleveland	United States of America	2,775,000 
145	Kaohsiung	Kaohsiung	Taiwan (Rep. of China)	2,775,000 
145	Katowice	Katowice	Poland	2,775,000	Upper Silesian Area
145	Nāgpur	Nagpur	India	2,775,000 
149	Cali	Cali	Colombia	2,750,000 
149	Orlando	Orlando	United States of America	2,750,000 
151	Ciudad de Guatemala	Guatemala City	Guatemala	2,725,000 
152	San Juan	San Juan	Puerto Rico	2,700,000 
153	Medan	Medan	Indonesia	2,675,000 
154	Changsha	Changsha	China	2,650,000 
154	Stuttgart	Stuttgart	Germany	2,650,000 
156	Daegu	Taegu	Korea (South)	2,625,000 
156	Dakar	Dakar	Senegal	2,625,000 
156	Mashhad	Meshed	Iran	2,625,000 
159	Hamburg	Hamburg	Germany	2,575,000 
160	Birmingham	Birmingham	Great Britain	2,550,000 
160	Lisboa	Lisbon	Portugal	2,550,000 
162	Sapporo	Sapporo	Japan	2,525,000 
163	Colombo	Colombo	Sri Lanka	2,500,000 
163	Port-au-Prince	Port-au-Prince	Haiti	2,500,000 
163	Suzhou	Suzhou	China	2,500,000 
166	Guayaquil	Guayaquil	Ecuador	2,475,000 
166	Manchester	Manchester	Great Britain	2,475,000 
168	Patna	Patna	India	2,450,000 
168	Pretoria	Pretoria	South Africa	2,450,000 
170	Fukuoka	Fukuoka	Japan	2,425,000 
171	Cebu	Cebu	Philippines	2,400,000 
172	Shijiazhuang	Shijiazhuang	China	2,375,000 
172	Warszawa	Warsaw	Poland	2,375,000 
174	Guiyang	Guiyang	China	2,350,000 
174	Pittsburgh	Pittsburgh	United States of America	2,350,000 
174	Toshkent	Tashkent	Uzbekistan	2,350,000 
174	Urumqi	Urumqi	China	2,350,000 
174	Vancouver	Vancouver	Canada	2,350,000 
179	Maracaibo	Maracaibo	Venezuela	2,325,000 
179	Sacramento	Sacramento	United States of America	2,325,000 
179	Zibo	Zibo	China	2,325,000 
182	Budapest	Budapest	Hungary	2,300,000 
182	Lanzhou	Lanzhou	China	2,300,000 
182	Tūnis	Tunis	Tunisia	2,300,000 
185	Taichung	Taichung	Taiwan (Rep. of China)	2,275,000 
186	Belém	Belem	Brazil	2,250,000 
186	Ha Noi	Hanoi	Vietnam	2,250,000 
186	Harare	Harare	Zimbabwe	2,250,000 
186	La Habana	Havana	Cuba	2,250,000 
190	Anshan	Anshan	China	2,225,000	incl. Liaoyang
190	Portland	Portland	United States of America	2,225,000 
192	Quanzhou	Quanzhou	China	2,200,000 
193	Nanchang	Nanchang	China	2,175,000 
193	Wuxi	Wuxi	China	2,175,000 
195	Cincinnati	Cincinnati	United States of America	2,150,000 
196	Bucureşti	Bucharest	Romania	2,125,000 
196	Leeds	Leeds	Great Britain	2,125,000 
196	Ningbo	Ningbo	China	2,125,000 
199	Asunción	Asunción	Paraguay	2,100,000 
199	Bhilai	Bhilai	India	2,100,000	incl. Raipur
199	Douala	Douala	Cameroon	2,100,000 
199	Goiânia	Goiania	Brazil	2,100,000 
203	Nanning	Nanning	China	2,075,000 
204	San Antonio	San Antonio	United States of America	2,050,000 
204	Ṣan'ā'	Sanaa	Yemen	2,050,000 
206	Eṣfahān	Isfahan	Iran	2,025,000 
206	Kansas City	Kansas City	United States of America	2,025,000 
208	Wien	Vienna	Austria	2,000,000 
209	Gujrānwāla	Gujranwala	Pakistan	1,990,000 
209	Xiamen	Xiamen	China	1,990,000 
211	München	Munich	Germany	1,980,000 
212	Stockholm	Stockholm	Sweden	1,970,000 
212	Tangshan	Tangshan	China	1,970,000 
212	Valencia	Valencia	Venezuela	1,970,000 
212	Wenzhou	Wenzhou	China	1,970,000 
216	Hyderābād	Hyderabad	Pakistan	1,960,000 
216	Zhongshan	Zhongshan	China	1,960,000 
218	Las Vegas	Las Vegas	United States of America	1,950,000 
219	Indianapolis	Indianapolis	United States of America	1,940,000 
219	Taoyuan	Taoyuan	Taiwan (Rep. of China)	1,940,000	incl. Chungli
221	Amsterdam	Amsterdam	Netherlands	1,930,000	incl. Haarlem
221	Frankfurt	Frankfurt	Germany	1,930,000 
221	Hefei	Hofei	China	1,930,000 
221	Indore	Indore	India	1,930,000 
221	Puebla	Puebla	Mexico	1,930,000 
221	Vadodara	Vadodara	India	1,930,000 
227	Ad-Dammām	Dammam	Saudi Arabia	1,920,000 
227	Brisbane	Brisbane	Australia	1,920,000 
229	Bakı	Baku	Azerbaijan	1,910,000 
230	Kampala	Kampala	Uganda	1,900,000 
231	Jilin	Jilin	China	1,880,000 
232	Baotou	Baotou	China	1,870,000 
232	Bhopāl	Bhopal	India	1,870,000 
232	Coimbatore	Coimbatore	India	1,870,000 
232	Köln	Cologne	Germany	1,870,000 
232	Maputo	Maputo	Mozambique	1,870,000 
237	Bruxelles	Brussels	Belgium	1,850,000 
237	Donėc'k	Donetsk	Ukraine	1,850,000 
237	Manaus	Manaus	Brazil	1,850,000 
237	Rabat	Rabat	Morocco	1,850,000 
241	Barranquilla	Barranquilla	Colombia	1,840,000 
241	Hiroshima	Hiroshima	Japan	1,840,000 
243	Charkiv	Kharkov	Ukraine	1,830,000 
244	Antananarivo	Tananarive	Madagascar	1,820,000 
245	Bamako	Bamako	Mali	1,800,000 
245	Columbus	Columbus	United States of America	1,800,000 
245	Multān	Multan	Pakistan	1,800,000 
248	Al-Kuwayt	Kuwait City	Kuwait	1,790,000 
248	La Paz	La Paz	Bolivia	1,790,000 
248	Minsk	Minsk	Belarus	1,790,000 
251	Ludhiāna	Ludhiana	India	1,780,000 
251	Lusaka	Lusaka	Zambia	1,780,000 
251	Santos	Santos	Brazil	1,780,000 
254	Palembang	Palembang	Indonesia	1,770,000 
254	Vitória	Vitoria	Brazil	1,770,000 
256	Āgra	Agra	India	1,760,000 
256	Changzhou	Changzhou	China	1,760,000 
258	Quito	Quito	Ecuador	1,750,000 
259	Milwaukee	Milwaukee	United States of America	1,740,000 
259	Toluca	Toluca	Mexico	1,740,000 
261	Charlotte Charlotte	United States of America	1,720,000 
262	Nižnij Novgorod	Nizhniy Novgorod	Russia	1,700,000 
263	Kochi	Cochin	India	1,690,000 
263	Montevideo	Montevideo	Uruguay	1,690,000 
263	Semarang	Semarang	Indonesia	1,690,000 
263	Yaoundé	Yaounde	Cameroon	1,690,000 
267	San Salvador	San Salvador	El Salvador	1,670,000 
267	Virginia Beach	Virginia Beach	United States of America	1,670,000	incl. Norfolk
269	Austin	Austin	United States of America	1,660,000 
269	Santa Cruz	Santa Cruz	Bolivia	1,660,000 
269	Tijuana	Tijuana	Mexico	1,660,000 
272	Conakry	Conakry	Guinea	1,650,000 
272	Meerut	Meerut	India	1,650,000 
272	Salt Lake City	Salt Lake City	United States of America	1,650,000 
272	Visākhapatnam	Vishakhapatnam	India	1,650,000 
276	Asansol	Asansol	India	1,640,000 
277	Kaduna	Kaduna	Nigeria	1,630,000 
277	Valencia	Valencia	Spain	1,630,000 
279	Bhubaneswar	Bhubaneswar	India	1,620,000	incl. Cuttack
279	Nāshik	Nasik	India	1,620,000 
279	Xuzhou	Xuzhou	China	1,620,000 
282	León	León	Mexico	1,600,000 
282	Perth	Perth	Australia	1,600,000 
282	Providence	Providence	United States of America	1,600,000 
282	Torino	Turin	Italy	1,600,000 
286	Córdoba	Cordoba	Argentina	1,590,000 
286	Kitakyūshū	Kitakyushu	Japan	1,590,000 
286	Mannheim	Mannheim	Germany	1,590,000 
286	Raleigh	Raleigh	United States of America	1,590,000 
290	Beograd	Belgrade	Serbia	1,580,000 
290	Bursa	Bursa	Turkey	1,580,000 
290	Kumasi	Kumasi	Ghana	1,580,000 
293	Chandīgarh	Chandigarh	India	1,570,000 
293	Yantai	Yantai	China	1,570,000 
295	Nashville	Nashville	United States of America	1,560,000 
295	Peshāwar	Peshawar	Pakistan	1,560,000 
297	Sendai	Sendai	Japan	1,550,000 
298	Dubayy	Dubai	United Arab Emirates	1,540,000 
298	Jekaterinburg	Yekaterinburg	Russia	1,540,000 
298	Luoyang	Luoyang	China	1,540,000 
301	Makkah	Mecca	Saudi Arabia	1,530,000 
302	Qiqihar	Qiqihar	China	1,520,000 
303	Ghazzah	Gaza	Palestinian Territories	1,510,000 
303	Gwangju	Kwangju	Korea (South)	1,510,000 
303	Lubumbashi	Lubumbashi	Congo (Dem. Rep.)	1,510,000 
306	Daejeon	Taejon	Korea (South)	1,500,000 
306	Marseille	Marseille	France	1,500,000 
306	Novosibirsk	Novosibirsk	Russia	1,500,000 
306	Taizhou	Taizhou	China	1,500,000 
306	Vārānasi	Benares	India	1,500,000 
311	Buffalo	Buffalo	United States of America	1,490,000	incl. St. Catharines (Canada)
311	Kolhāpur	Kolhapur	India	1,490,000	incl. Sangli
311	Rotterdam	Rotterdam	Netherlands	1,490,000	incl. Dordrecht
314	Lomé	Lomé	Togo	1,480,000 
314	Tabrīz	Tabriz	Iran	1,480,000 
316	Mbuji-Mayi	Mbuji-Mayi	Congo (Dem. Rep.)	1,470,000 
316	Weifang	Weifang	China	1,470,000 
318	Khulna	Khulna	Bangladesh	1,460,000 
318	Muqdisho	Mogadishu	Somalia	1,460,000 
320	Ciudad Juárez	Ciudad Juárez	Mexico	1,450,000 
320	Phnum Pénh	Phnom Penh	Cambodia	1,450,000 
320	Xiangfan	Xiangfan	China	1,450,000 
323	Lyon	Lyon	France	1,440,000 
323	Zhuhai	Zhuhai	China	1,440,000 
325	Adana	Adana	Turkey	1,430,000 
325	Xianyang	Xianyang	China	1,430,000 
327	Fushun	Fushun	China	1,420,000 
327	Glasgow	Glasgow	Great Britain	1,420,000 
327	Kāṭhmānḍau	Kathmandu	Nepal	1,420,000 
327	's-Gravenhage	The Hague	Netherlands	1,420,000	incl. Leiden
331	Davao	Davao	Philippines	1,410,000 
331	Okayama	Okayama	Japan	1,410,000 
331	Samara	Samara	Russia	1,410,000 
331	San José	San José	Costa Rica	1,410,000 
335	Huizhou	Huizhou	China	1,400,000 
336	Jamshedpur	Jamshedpur	India	1,390,000 
336	København	Copenhagen	Denmark	1,390,000 
338	Bayrūt	Beirut	Lebanon	1,380,000 
338	Brazzaville	Brazzaville	Congo (Rep.)	1,380,000 
338	Lille	Lille	France	1,380,000	incl. Kortrijk (Belgium)
338	Linyi	Linyi	China	1,380,000	 
338	Maracay	Maracay	Venezuela	1,380,000 
343	Madurai	Madurai	India	1,370,000 
343	Rājkot	Rajkot	India	1,370,000 
345	Dnipropėtrovs'k	Dnepropetrovsk	Ukraine	1,360,000 
345	Louisville	Louisville	United States of America	1,360,000 
345	Ouagadougou	Ouagadougou	Burkina Faso	1,360,000 
345	São Luís	Sao Luis	Brazil	1,360,000 
349	Volgograd	Volgograd	Russia	1,350,000 
350	Jacksonville	Jacksonville	United States of America	1,340,000 
350	Praha	Prague	Czech Republic	1,340,000 
352	Auckland	Auckland	New Zealand	1,330,000 
352	Ciudad de Panamá	Panama City	Panama	1,330,000 
352	Greensboro	Greensboro	United States of America	1,330,000 
352	Jabalpur	Jabalpur	India	1,330,000 
352	Liverpool	Liverpool	Great Britain	1,330,000 
352	Makasar	Makasar	Indonesia	1,330,000 
358	Amritsar	Amritsar	India	1,320,000 
358	Čel'abinsk	Chelyabinsk	Russia	1,320,000 
358	Daqing	Daqing	China	1,320,000 
358	Dhanbād	Dhanbad	India	1,320,000 
358	Düsseldorf	Dusseldorf	Germany	1,320,000 
363	Al-Mawṣil	Mosul	Iraq	1,310,000 
363	Sevilla	Sevilla	Spain	1,310,000 
365	Almaty	Alma-Ata	Kazakhstan	1,300,000 
365	Liuzhou	Liuzhou	China	1,300,000 
365	Memphis	Memphis	United States of America	1,300,000 
365	Natal	Natal	Brazil	1,300,000 
365	Shīrāz	Shiraz	Iran	1,300,000 
370	Oran	Oran	Algeria	1,290,000 
370	Rosario	Rosario	Argentina	1,290,000 
370	Rostov-na-Donu	Rostov-na-Donu	Russia	1,290,000 
373	Irbīl	Arbil	Iraq	1,280,000 
374	Hohhot	Huhehot	China	1,270,000 
374	Sheffield	Sheffield	Great Britain	1,270,000 
374	Tainan	Tainan	Taiwan (Rep. of China)	1,270,000 
377	Allahābād	Allahabad	India	1,260,000 
378	Sofija	Sofia	Bulgaria	1,250,000 
378	Vijayawāda	Vijayawada	India	1,250,000 
380	Barquisimeto	Barquisimeto	Venezuela	1,240,000 
380	Gaziantep	Gaziantep	Turkey	1,240,000 
380	Haikou	Haikou	China	1,240,000 
380	Richmond	Richmond	United States of America	1,240,000 
384	Datong	Datong	China	1,230,000 
384	Maceió	Maceio	Brazil	1,230,000 
386	Grand Rapids	Grand Rapids	United States of America	1,220,000 
386	Porto	Porto	Portugal	1,220,000 
386	Yerevan	Yerevan	Armenia	1,220,000 
389	Benin City	Benin City	Nigeria	1,210,000 
389	Oklahoma City	Oklahoma City	United States of America	1,210,000 
389	Port Harcourt	Port Harcourt	Nigeria	1,210,000 
389	Shambajinagar	Aurangabad	India	1,210,000 
389	Srīnagar	Srinagar	India	1,210,000 
389	Tbilisi	Tbilisi	Georgia	1,210,000 
389	Torreón	Torreón	Mexico	1,210,000 
396	Hartford	Hartford	United States of America	1,200,000 
397	Huainan	Huainan	China	1,190,000 
398	Calgary	Calgary	Canada	1,180,000 
398	Ottawa	Ottawa	Canada	1,180,000 
400	Adelaide	Adelaide	Australia	1,170,000 
400	Namp'o	Namp'o	Korea (North)	1,170,000 
402	Freetown	Freetown	Sierra Leone	1,160,000 
402	Jiangmen	Jiangmen	China	1,160,000 
404	Joinville	Joinville	Brazil	1,150,000 
404	Managua	Managua	Nicaragua	1,150,000 
404	Omsk	Omsk	Russia	1,150,000 
407	Hamamatsu	Hamamatsu	Japan	1,140,000 
407	Naha	Naha	Japan	1,140,000 
407	Solāpur	Sholapur	India	1,140,000 
407	Zürich	Zurich	Switzerland	1,140,000 
411	Himeji	Himeji	Japan	1,130,000 
411	Rānchi	Ranchi	India	1,130,000 
413	Ash-Shāriqah	Ash-Shariqah	United Arab Emirates	1,120,000 
413	Birmingham	Birmingham	United States of America	1,120,000 
413	Cartagena	Cartagena	Colombia	1,120,000 
413	Cotonou	Cotonou	Benin	1,120,000 
413	Kazan'	Kazan	Russia	1,120,000 
413	Ulsan	Ulsan	Korea (South)	1,120,000 
419	Al-Madīnah	Medina	Saudi Arabia	1,110,000 
419	Edmonton	Edmonton	Canada	1,110,000 
419	Johor Baharu	Johor Baharu	Malaysia	1,110,000 
419	Thiruvananthapuram	Trivandrum	India	1,110,000 
423	Baoding	Baoding	China	1,100,000 
423	Helsinki	Helsinki	Finland	1,100,000 
423	Kumamoto	Kumamoto	Japan	1,100,000 
423	Zhanjiang	Zhanjiang	China	1,100,000 
427	Bucaramanga	Bucaramanga	Colombia	1,090,000 
427	Greenville	Greenville	United States of America	1,090,000 
427	João Pessoa	Joao Pessoa	Brazil	1,090,000 
427	Monrovia	Monrovia	Liberia	1,090,000 
427	Tai'an	Tai'an	China	1,090,000 
427	Yancheng	Yancheng	China	1,090,000 
433	Dublin	Dublin	Ireland	1,080,000 
433	Fès	Fes	Morocco	1,080,000 
433	Fresno	Fresno	United States of America	1,080,000 
433	Odėsa	Odessa	Ukraine	1,080,000 
433	Valparaíso	Valparaíso	Chile	1,080,000 
438	Ḥimṣ	Homs	Syria	1,070,000 
438	Jodhpur	Jodhpur	India	1,070,000 
438	Maiduguri	Maiduguri	Nigeria	1,070,000 
438	Perm'	Perm	Russia	1,070,000 
438	Saratov	Saratov	Russia	1,070,000 
438	Ufa	Ufa	Russia	1,070,000 
438	Ulaanbaatar	Ulan Bator	Mongolia	1,070,000 
438	Xining	Xining	China	1,070,000 
446	Guwāhāti	Gauhati	India	1,060,000 
446	Jixi	Jixi	China	1,060,000 
446	Łódź	Lodz	Poland	1,060,000 
446	Newcastle upon Tyne	Newcastle upon Tyne	Great Britain	1,060,000 
446	Port Elizabeth	Port Elizabeth	South Africa	1,060,000 
451	Ahvāz	Ahvaz	Iran	1,050,000 
451	Pingdingshan	Pingdingshan	China	1,050,000 
451	San Luis Potosí	San Luis Potosí	Mexico	1,050,000 
451	Yichang	Yichang	China	1,050,000 
455	Al-Baṣrah	Basra	Iraq	1,040,000 
455	Mudanjiang	Mudanjiang	China	1,040,000 
455	Nürnberg	Nuremberg	Germany	1,040,000 
458	Florianópolis	Florianopolis	Brazil	1,030,000 
458	Hefa	Haifa	Israel	1,030,000 
458	Jining	Jining	China	1,030,000 
458	New Orleans	New Orleans	United States of America	1,030,000 
458	Qom	Qom	Iran	1,030,000 
458	Querétaro	Querétaro	Mexico	1,030,000 
458	Rochester	Rochester	United States of America	1,030,000 
458	Ṭarābulus	Tripoli	Libya	1,030,000 
458	Tiruchirāppalli	Tiruchirappalli	India	1,030,000 
458	Zaozhuang	Zaozhuang	China	1,030,000 
458	Zhangjiakou	Zhangjiakou	China	1,030,000 
469	Gwalior	Gwalior	India	1,020,000 
469	Krasnojarsk	Krasnoyarsk	Russia	1,020,000 
469	Yueyang	Yueyang	China	1,020,000 
472	Mandalay	Mandalay	Myanmar	1,010,000 
472	Yangzhou	Yangzhou	China	1,010,000 
472	Zaria	Zaria	Nigeria	1,010,000 
472	Zhuzhou	Zhuzhou	China	1,010,000 
476	George Town	George Town	Malaysia	1,000,000 
476	Hannover	Hanover	Germany	1,000,000 
476	Kozhikode	Calicut	India	1,000,000 

Definition: Agglomerations include a central city and neighboring communities linked to it (e.g.) by continuous built-up areas or commuters. Some agglomerations have more than one central city (e.g. "The Ruhr").

Data: The presented population figures are projected according to the previous development to the given reference date. Official censuses and estimations are mostly the basis of this computation; the definitions of agglomerations are sometimes based on unofficial or own estimates. The figures of such a statistic are all of varying, and some of suspect accuracy. There are several reasons: the varying relevance and accuracy of sources, the poor comparability of definitions of agglomerations, errors in the projection and so on.

Usage: It is allowed to use the above population figures if the following reference/link is added: Thomas Brinkhoff: The Principal Agglomerations of the World, http://www.citypopulation.de


----------



## Balandra (Mar 25, 2007)

disagree 
in indonesia, surabaya more bigger than bandung.
almost look likes jakarta.


----------



## greenlay (Jul 14, 2006)

I think Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong can be seen as one megalopolis if Tokyo and Seoul do the same thing.









It seems that Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong's urben area is bigger than Tokyo,Seoul and Shanghai.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

they say Hanoi is the 17th largest capital in the world in term of size. however, the population of Hanoi is decent for an Asian city.

- Hanoi size: 3,344.7 km2
- Hanoi population: 6.44 million(2009)

- Greater Hanoi size: 13,436 km²
- Greather Hanoi population: 12.462 million (2006)

a big contrast in the cityscape of Hanoi:


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> --I think _de facto_ *São Paulo* metro area is slighter bigger, covering São Roque, Ibiúna, Jundiaí, Atibaia, Bragança Paulista and Santos areas, with *22,555,035* people in 19,300 km²;
> 
> --*New York* is the official CSA with *22,154,752* people in 30,200 km²;
> ...


The number of Guangzhou is Hukou(registered) population, I had been Dongguan, a district of Guangzhou in 2007, and found that there were 14 million migrant workers who were considered as temporary residents exclude the population statistics. I had visited a factory belonging to Foxconn (mfr of iPhone), there are 300,000 workers!!! 14 million is just the number of Dongguan. I think there are 35~40 million population of permanent and temporary residents in Guangzhou.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Chinese cities are going to dominate the world stage, when it comes to population, since they are booming and building infrastructure for more citizens at a fast pace.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

greenlay said:


> It seems that Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong's urben area is bigger than Tokyo,Seoul and Shanghai.



Hmm... I guess then the top 3 largest city by population is all in East Asia
1. Guangzhou + Hong Kong, Shenzhen,Foshan,Dongguan
2. Tokyo +Yokohama, Kawasaki, Saitama 
3. Seoul + Incheon, Suwon, Seongnam, Bucheon, Goyang











Although, I think Shanghai should be the largest city in China because it has the best location as a hub. It's right in the centre of the Far East economic zone


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

skyscraper03 said:


> Here is another data. (it is carefully studied with each city and its satellite cities in the metro area)
> 
> All agglomerations of the world with a population of 1 million inhabitants or more at the reference date 2009-01-01:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the data. It's a good list, but I do find it strange that they group certain cities together and not others. Those US cities include neighbouring cities like Baltimore, Fort Worth, Oakland, and San Jose. If they count those, they surely should count Hamilton, Oshawa, and perhaps even Brantford, Kitchener-Waterloo, and Guelph with Toronto. It still only adds up to 6,839,505 (44th largest) and hardly one of the world's 'biggest' cities, but nonetheless a significant difference from 5,650,000 (57th). I'm sure there are other cities that have had satellite cities excluded as well.

For those unfamiliar with this part of the world, you can drive from Oshawa, through Toronto, and on to Hamilton with no break in the built up area. The other satellite cities are only about 15 minutes further out from the outskirts of Hamilton.


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

amazing pics


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Thank you for the data. It's a good list, but I do find it strange that they group certain cities together and not others. Those US cities include neighbouring cities like Baltimore, Fort Worth, Oakland, and San Jose. If they count those, they surely should count Hamilton, Oshawa, and perhaps even Brantford, Kitchener-Waterloo, and Guelph with Toronto. It still only adds up to 6,839,505 (44th largest) and hardly one of the world's 'biggest' cities, but nonetheless a significant difference from 5,650,000 (57th). I'm sure there are other cities that have had satellite cities excluded as well.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this part of the world, you can drive from Oshawa, through Toronto, and on to Hamilton with no break in the built up area. The other satellite cities are only about 15 minutes further out from the outskirts of Hamilton.


the same American agglomeration method can be done for Tel Aviv, due to the short distances ,continous urban areas and daily travel for work/shop:
Jerusalem/Haifa/Gaza and other cities should be grouped also summing up to a metro of *11 million* people.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hebrewtext said:


> the same American agglomeration method can be done for Tel Aviv, due to the short distances ,continous urban areas and daily travel for work/shop:
> Jerusalem/Haifa/Gaza and other cities should be grouped also summing up to a metro of *11 million* people.


So, you're saying all of Israel and Palestine is one agglomeration with parts of Syria and Lebanon included as well? You realize you're talking about an area in excess of 30,000 sq. km. 

I don't think there's high enough density and connection between those places to categorize that whole area as one urban agglomeration. If you did, you'd also have to call all of the Netherlands one big urban agglomeration. As a matter of fact, you'd have to call Bangladesh one super large agglomeration of 162,000,000 people. Bangladesh may have a case for consideration since it's density is the same as the New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island MSA at just over 1,000 people per sq km. Israel? Try tripling your population, then we'll talk.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

3D picture


greenlay said:


> It seems that Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong's urben area is bigger than Tokyo,Seoul and Shanghai.


Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong's is the world's biggest.kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing pics, but I feel very bad for people who have to live in a city that looks like this:



skyscraper03 said:


>


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Mr Bricks said:


> Amazing pics, but I feel very bad for people who have to live in a city that looks like this:


Yes, I agree.
There are too many apartments and condominiums as you see in the photo.
I think you see there is is already over 8 mil
I mean, Seoul is one of very densely populated (or concentrated) cities

Let's see some the city populations (not the metro area population)
Seoul 10,456,034	Special City 605.4 km2 * Pop density 17,271*
Tokyo 8795000 23 special wards area 617km2	*Pop density 14,254*
Hong Kong 7008900 Special Administrative Region 1092km2 *Pop density 6418*

It is unbelievable that Seoul has even higher density than the notoriously dense Hong Kong with its unique mountainous geography and the modern concrete jungle Tokyo.


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

No! Seoul is a great city to live in! The density means there is everything you need on a day-to-day basis in walking distance. The excellent transport system means everything you want out of a major city is easy to get to. Plus all those apartments are new and comfortable. It's the people in the houses that you feel sorry for in Korea.
Seoul definitely felt larger than Shanghai (having lived in both) though Shanghai is denser and growing much faster. It also has nearby large cities that it's in the process of absorbing. Both must be pretty high in any list of biggest cities.
I suspect Shanghai will be competing with Tokyo, the Pearl Delta and the Indian megacities for the top spot in the near future.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> So, you're saying all of Israel and Palestine is one agglomeration with parts of Syria and Lebanon included as well? You realize you're talking about an area in excess of 30,000 sq. km.
> 
> I don't think there's high enough density and connection between those places to categorize that whole area as one urban agglomeration. If you did, you'd also have to call all of the Netherlands one big urban agglomeration. As a matter of fact, you'd have to call Bangladesh one super large agglomeration of 162,000,000 people. Bangladesh may have a case for consideration since it's density is the same as the New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island MSA at just over 1,000 people per sq km. Israel? Try tripling your population, then we'll talk.


no we are talking now

in 30,000 km² around Tel Aviv over 30 million people live
so its much densier than that New York "metro area" .

"New York is the official CSA with 22,154,752 people in 30,200 km²" so it looks strange when you estimate the continuity of an urban area compared to other places in the world.
the distance between TA and Jerusalem or Gaza is the same as Toronto to Hamilton.

i'm not claiming the 30-35 million is TA metro size, cos you have to cross borders and there are not any administrative/commercial/transportation/connections of a metro area. 

but within 10,000 km² around TA these conditions apear and you count some 11-12 million pop.

now lets talk about the west meditteranean megalopolis

the Qairo-Alexandria-Tel Aviv-Jerusalem-Amman-Beirut-Damascus megalopolis measure up to 120 million people. in smaller area than the north east American one.


----------



## CAF2000 (May 2, 2009)

skyscraper03 said:


> According to Wikipedia, Seoul has 24,472,063 in its metro area. So it should be the second largest city on the list.
> 
> I found that people misunderstand because Seoul has only 10,421,782 in the city area, which is about the same size of NYC(pop. 8,363,710) and Tokyo special wards(pop.8,653,000)
> 
> And, Sao Paulo's metro area population is 22,105,060 (2008), not 18.333.000.


The population is from 2005 just see the note.:cheers:


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

The 248th Largest City in the world, BRISBANE, population 2,000,000 (Feb 2009)



by aussiebuoy of ssc


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Mr Bricks said:


> Amazing pics, but I feel very bad for people who have to live in a city that looks like this:


Omg, seoul just look like another chinese city, so many commie blocks, neva seen seoul forumners post up fotos of seoul in longer distance.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Mr Bricks said:


> Amazing pics, but I feel very bad for people who have to live in a city that looks like this:


You would be surprised about the difference in a city from above and at street level. Taipei looks like shit from a plane, or from above, but it is a great city to live in. I have never been to Seoul so I can't speak for it, but you have to walk around the city and get a feel for it before you can make a judgement.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Seoul, South Korea Skyline!!!! Probaby the most densest city in the world!!!
Even more than NYC with 10.5 million living in the city and 25 million in its
satellite and metropolitan area!!

*Gangnam (Southern Seoul):*

















































































































































*Ganguk (Northern Seoul):*























































*Songpa/Jamshil (East Seoul):*














































*Yeoido Island (West Seoul):*
































































*Mokdong Area (Southewestern Seoul):*




























Gangbyeon/Walker Hill (Far East Seoul):




























*Tower Palace Area (Most Expensive Apt area in Seoul):*


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ japanese001*



japanese001 said:


> 3D picture
> 
> 
> Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-Hong Kong's is the world's biggest.kay:


^^ In terms of what is is the 'biggest'?

Last time I checked, the title as the world's largest urban agglomeration still belonged to the Greater Tokyo Area.

If you're talking about consolidated metropolitan areas, then look no further than the Yangtze River Delta Region. It's bigger than even the Pearl River Delta Region. It has over 80 million people in its urban catchment area.

Furthermore, if you're talking about megalopolises or densely populated regions, the dense region that forms a strip from Bangladesh all the way to New Delhi is the world's biggest and most populous.


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the difference is that the Pearl Delta cities are truly connected (with contiguous urbanized corridors), and the Yangtze Delta cities are not yet connected to each other.

Greater Tokyo has a little over 40 million if trying to include as much of the valley area as possible, but the Pearl River Delta area including HK has more than 50 million.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

35 million people?! Damn, I can't even imagine what it'd be like to live in a place like that...
My uncle lived in Tokyo for 15 years, and he was a truck driver. He's now living in Sao Paulo, and he also drives a truck, and he says that traffic in Tokyo is way better than Sao Paulo!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

newyorktokyomumbaymexicocity*-JAKARTA-*manilaseoulshanghai









































by anOz











]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LAgreek18 said:


> The 248th Largest City in the world...


That's gave the idea to open a new thread or continue on old similar thread of mine about the largest cities... examble 300 cities, each one from 300 to 1...


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ yeah, please don't post pics of any city here. only the top 10 are welcome. i'm sure the others feel the same.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

chinarulez said:


> yeah, please don't post pics of any city here. only the top 10 are welcome. i'm sure the others feel the same.


I will not post photos here in this thread. As allready say i will post in new thread of mine, or an old one similar thread of mine too...


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Kenwen said:


> Omg, seoul just look like another chinese city, so many commie blocks, neva seen seoul forumners post up fotos of seoul in longer distance.


Seoul is one of the most beautiful and fashionable cities at street level, check out this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606633 There's a reason why Korean dramas, movies, and music is becoming the most popular in Asia - called Hallyu.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know...strange as it may be, but Seoul reminds me some city of Soviet Russia, with all those match box buildings and large avenues...Just take a look at those pictures above and tell me...Don't they look like those of Moscow?...:lol:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Surely, one of the largest.



[dx] said:


> *Metro Manila Skyline*
> by Dacel Andes


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Labtec said:


> Seoul is one of the most beautiful and fashionable cities at street level, check out this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606633 There's a reason why Korean dramas, movies, and music is becoming the most popular in Asia - called Hallyu.


totally agreed 100%


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

oliver999 said:


>


My next Wall Poster


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> --I think _de facto_ *São Paulo* metro area is slighter bigger, covering São Roque, Ibiúna, Jundiaí, Atibaia, Bragança Paulista and Santos areas, with *22,555,035* people in 19,300 km²;
> 
> --*New York* is the official CSA with *22,154,752* people in 30,200 km²;
> ...


Thanx


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

luclasaw said:


> All the tops are great but unique can have nice life,good transport,security,low polution and clean is Tokyo!Must to be great but must to be good!!


I didn't know Tokyo had low polution! That's awesome... Shows that decent planning and seriousness can make, in fact, a huge difference.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I don't know...strange as it may be, but Seoul reminds me some city of Soviet Russia, with all those match box buildings and large avenues...Just take a look at those pictures above and tell me...Don't they look like those of Moscow?...:lol:


Seoul is slowly changing its building/skyscrapers design if you've noticed. 
Korea was a poor country just under 40 yrs ago (poorer than Ethiopia that
Ethiopia actually sent food to us) and after the war, people started moving
into the cities so the government had to build something quick to fill all the housing demand. Now that Korea is one of the richest countries in the world, the government is focusing more on design and building parks and plazas. If you've never been to Seoul, don't even talk like you know everything. In fact, I DO know at least 50 cities around the world cuz I been to and lived in most of them


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 1st -- Tokyo -- 39,188,400
> 
> 2nd -- Jakarta -- 29,090,306
> 
> ...


Also if you check Google, youll find Guangzhou-Dongguan is now contiguous with Shenzhen, connected along by a coastal strip - I've zoomed in on the area. That would put it up to 28/29 million:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=22.6396,113.836384&spn=0.075018,0.077848&z=14


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

This site is good:
http://www.citypopulation.de/world/Agglomerations.html


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^within 1 hour drive around Tel Aviv some 11-12 million people live in area of ~7,000 km².


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 50km or 1 hour in time distance is also between Tel Aviv - Jerusalem?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ 50km or 1 hour in time distance is also between Tel Aviv - Jerusalem?


Tel Aviv - Jerusalem is 40 min. distance drive.(30 min. from Jerusalem to TLV airport, 20 min. by train).
people commute on daily basis to work/shop between these cities.


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

i live 4 hours from tel aviv, with car.
this city make you desire to be closer to it!!!i just cant explain that.insane!1


----------



## Macaquito (Jan 16, 2011)

fantastic cyties :drool:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*Sao Paulo City

*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

75th Largest City In The World,

Sydney (4,625,000)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/4422071630/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/degi-ichi/4253820516/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmerton/50153742/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpeacey/5046211155/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I loved the pictures of Sydney....and SÃO PAULO IS AWSOME....sydeny too


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

*BUENOS AIRES*, one of the 15th. 13.028.000 hab


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> --I think _de facto_ *São Paulo* metro area is slighter bigger, covering São Roque, Ibiúna, Jundiaí, Atibaia, Bragança Paulista and Santos areas, with *22,555,035* people in 19,300 km²;
> 
> --*New York* is the official CSA with *22,154,752* people in 30,200 km²;
> ...





the spliff fairy said:


> Also if you check Google, youll find Guangzhou-Dongguan is now contiguous with Shenzhen, connected along by a coastal strip - I've zoomed in on the area. That would put it up to 28/29 million:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=22.6396,113.836384&spn=0.075018,0.077848&z=14


Ok, we could try to organize a comprehensive list will all metro areas over 5 million people, using consistent criteria.

About São Paulo, we have now the 2010 Census numbers:

*-------------------- 2010 ---------- 2000 ---- Growth % 2000/2010*
*São Paulo (SP)* --- *22,433,448* --- 20,279,627 --- 10,62%

Definition:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> (...)
> 
> *São Paulo (SP)* --- Araçariguama, Arujá, Atibaia, Barueri, Bertioga, Biritiba-Mirim, Bom Jesus dos Perdões, Cabreúva, Caieiras, Cajamar, Campo Limpo Paulista, Carapicuíba, Cotia, Cubatão, Diadema, Embu, Embu-Guaçu, Ferraz de Vasconcelos, Francisco Morato, Franco da Rocha, Guararema, Guarujá, Guarulhos, Ibiúna, Itanhaém, Itapecerica da Serra, Itapevi, Itaquaquecetuba, Itariri, Itupeva, Jandira, Jarinu, Jundiaí, Juquitiba, Louveira, Mairinque, Mairiporã, Mauá, Mogi das Cruzes, Mongaguá, Nazaré Paulista, Osasco, Pedro de Toledo, Peruíbe, Pirapora do Bom Jesus, Praia Grande, Poá, Ribeirão Pires, Rio Grande da Serra, Salesópolis, Santa Isabel, Santana de Parnaíba, Santo André, Santos, São Bernardo do Campo, São Caetano do Sul, São Lourenço da Serra, São Paulo, São Roque, São Vicente, Suzano, Taboão da Serra, Vargem Grande Paulista e Várzea Paulista
> 
> (...)


And the map:



^^
That's not the official definition of the metro area, but I think it's closer to the reality. I didn't calculate the area of the sum of the municipalities, but it probably ranges from 12,000 up to 15,000 km².


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

according to the last census (october 2010)

Buenos Aires 
City: 2.891.082 hab.
Metro: 9.910.282 hab.
Total: *12.801.364 hab.*

note: there are 5.684.146 another habitants in the Buenos Aires province, but far away from capital and the surrounding zones

Total (province+city): 18.485.510 hab.

*Area*
- City 203 km2 (78,5 sq mi)
- Metro 4.758 km2 (1.837,1 sq mi)
- Province 307.571 km2 (118.753,8 sq mi)

source: 2010 census

























from wikipedia


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
How many inhabitants and km² we'd get adding Gran La Plata, Presidente Perón, San Vicente, Canuelas, the "44", Marcos Paz, General Rodríguez, Pilar, Escobar and Tigre (Islas)?


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> How many inhabitants and km² we'd get adding Gran La Plata, Presidente Perón, San Vicente, Canuelas, the "44", Marcos Paz, General Rodríguez, Pilar, Escobar and Tigre (Islas)?


Tigre: 380.709 hab. 360 km2
Escobar: 210.084 hab. 277 km2
Pilar: 298.181 hab. 355 km2
Gral Rodriguez: 87.491 hab. 360 km2
General Las Heras (the "44"): 14.889 hab. 760 km2
Marcos Paz: 53.462 hab. 470 km2
Cañuelas: 50.526 hab. 1.203 km2
San Vicente: 59.708 hab. 666 km2
Presidente Perón: 81.147 hab. 121 km2 
La Plata: 649.613 hab. (include city and metro) 926 km2

Total: 1.813.810 hab.
km2: 5.498 km2

in next years this area can be considered metro, and added to the population calculations for Buenos Aires


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Updating:

*Biggest Metros in the World

1st - Tokyo --- 38,396,279

2nd - Jakarta --- 33,350,998

3th - Mexico City --- 25,824,016

4th - Shanghai --- 25,542,900

5th - Seoul --- 24,472,063

6th - Manila --- 23,548,557

7th - Bombay --- 22,962,733

8rd - Guangzhou --- 22,777,000

9th - São Paulo --- 22,433,448

10th - New York --- 22,232,494

11th - New Delhi --- 22,200,000

xxxx - Osaka --- 18,643,915

xxxx - Los Angeles --- 17,786,419

xxxx - Beijing --- 17,550,000

xxxx - Hong Kong-Shenzhen --- 15,973,500

xxxx - London --- 15,454,100

xxxx - Buenos Aires --- 14,615,174

xxxx - Istanbul --- 14,219,572

xxxx - Bangkok --- 14,170,282

xxxx - Rio de Janeiro --- 12,528,986

xxxx - Paris --- 12,475,402

xxxx - Tianjin --- 12,281,600

xxxx - Johannesburg-Pretoria --- 11,950,000*



*Definitions:*

--*Bangkok*, muncipality plus 7 surrouding provinces, 14,170,282 inhabitants, 10,318 km²;

--*Beijing*, official, 17,550,000 inhabitants, 16,801 km²;

--*Bombay*, Mumbai plus Thane, 22,962,733 people in 9,995 km²;

--*Buenos Aires*, 14,615,174 inhabitants, 8,248 km², official Buenos Aires and La Plata metros plus surrounding municipalities

--*Guangzhou*, with the cities of Guangzhou, Foshan and Dongguan, 22,777,000 people in 13,712 km²;

--*Hong Kong-Shenzhen*, 15,973,500 people in 3,154 km²;

--*Istanbul*, Istanbul and Kocaeli provinces, 14,219,572 people in 8,822 km²;

--*Jakarta*, the Jabodetabek and Cirangkarta, with 33,350,998 people in 11,045 km²;

--*Johannesburg-Pretoria*, 11,950,000, 23,000 km², Gauteng plus surrouding municipalities;

--*London*, 15,454,100, 16,665 km², consisting of London plus 7 surrouding counties;

--*Los Angeles*, 17,786,419, 87,490 km², is the official CSA;

--*Manila*, 23,548,557 people in 9,800 km², including Metro Manila, Cavite, Laguna, Rizal and Bulacan;

--*Mexico City* could be defined as the sum of _Distrito Federal_, Mexico state and Morelos state, with 25,824,016 people in 27,790 km²;

--*New Delhi*, 22,200,000 inhabitants on the National Capital Region (30,000 km²);

--*New York* is the official CSA with 22,232,494 people in 30,200 km²;

--*Osaka*, the official area, 18,643,915 people in 11,169 km²;

--*Paris*, Ilê-de-France and Oise, 12,475,402 people in 17,872 km²;

--*Rio de Janeiro*, 12,528,986, 10,000 km², official metro area, plus some surrouding municipalities; 

--*São Paulo* metro area is slighter bigger, covering São Roque, Ibiúna, Jundiaí, Atibaia, Bragança Paulista and Santos areas, with *22,433,448* people in 15,000 km²;

--*Seoul*, 24,472,063 people in 11,700 km², with Seoul, Incheon and Gyeonggi-do;

--*Shanghai* metro, adding Suzhou, with the population of 25,542,900 people in 15,525 km²;

--*Tianjin*, 12,281,600 people in 11,760 km;

--*Tokyo* with 38,396,279 people in 19,651 km², including Tokyo, Kanagawa, Saitama, Chiba and Ibaraki prefectures.

^^
Suggestions?


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

*Buenos Aires* has _15,594,428_ in his metro area, is 15th, after Honk Kong and before London. Check this. 
http://www.censo2010.indec.gov.ar/preliminares/cuadro_24.asp


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ No, 15,594,428 is the population of the entire province, the subtotal for the Gran Buenos Aires is 9,910,282


----------



## emrearas (Feb 24, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Updating:
> 
> *Biggest Metros in the World
> 
> ...


*

its so silly to add other provinces to another cities metropolitan area... ıstanbul is Istanbul.. kocaeli is another city...
i think the core of the cities is important if we consider the hinterland of the megapolises who can know where a city starts and ends... dont u have any municipalities in your countries. if an area is out of this municipality we dont add this population to another 

istanbuls city population is 12.8 m. at 2010 ( prediction)*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

mariano_mza said:


> *BUENOS AIRES*, one of the 15th. 13.028.000 hab





ngfede said:


> according to the last census (october 2010)
> 
> Buenos Aires
> City: 2.891.082 hab.
> ...





mariano_mza said:


> *Buenos Aires* has _15,594,428_ in his metro area, is 15th, after Honk Kong and before London. Check this.
> http://www.censo2010.indec.gov.ar/preliminares/cuadro_24.asp





kazetuner said:


> ^^ No, 15,594,428 is the population of the entire province, the subtotal for the Gran Buenos Aires is 9,910,282


What is the real number? :nuts:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio: Approximately 12 million in the Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO
Approximately 12 million in the Metropolitan Area*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xand/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/floyddust/with/4831186710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunnopessoa/with/4549380659/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelricco/with/4675367534/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardofujii/with/381844673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soldon/with/3003508697/​


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

mariano_mza said:


> *Buenos Aires* has _15,594,428_ in his metro area, is 15th, after Honk Kong and before London. Check this.
> http://www.censo2010.indec.gov.ar/preliminares/cuadro_24.asp





kazetuner said:


> ^^ No, 15,594,428 is the population of the entire province, the subtotal for the Gran Buenos Aires is 9,910,282


exactly, check in the web, in the bottom part it say "*Interior de la provincia (1) 5.684.146 hab.*" that 5m means all the province and that's incorrect

so
- Buenos Aires city (Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires)
- Metropolitan area (called Conurbano Bonaerense with 24 districts -in blue in the map-)
also adding Gran La Plata, Presidente Perón, San Vicente, Canuelas, General Las Heras, Marcos Paz, General Rodríguez, Pilar, Escobar and Tigre (Islas) districts we get the total that show the list.

There was a census in Brazil in 2010?

Im surprised about Tokyo metro area, its very huge :nuts: in southamerica we know about San Pablo as the biggest and its impressive to see his density, but Tokyo+metro.... my god... its the double!:eat:


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

China just had it's census last October. The data is gonna seriously re-shuffle that list you keep here. For the first time real vs "official" population will be counted. Meaning all factual residents and not just holder of hukou (residence registration) as was in all the censuses held before. The full data will be made public later this year, but it had, apparently been leaked that Beijing population is no greater than 22 million (apparently just the city itself not metro) If you consider Jingjin - Beijing-Tianjing metro (linked now by highspeed train the cities are only 30 min away from each other) very well may have population in excess of 35-37 million. Shanghai is expected to have more than 25 million and it's metro (with Suzhou) may as well be in a region of 32 million.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Cauê said:


> What is the real number? :nuts:


12.801.364


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

tokyo 38 million?? .I thought it was only by 34 million ???


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*@ Yuri S Andrade*



Yuri S Andrade said:


> Updating:
> 
> *Biggest Metros in the World
> 
> ...


I Think for NYC that the number must be 30 million inhabitans ,because the area between Philly and springfield /merdian are entire urbanized that must be one big city of 30 million inhabitans ,so not to far and the NYC CSA will merged and count together with the Philly CSA and the Hardford/Springfield MSA . In 20 years i think there are a big totally urbanized area from Boston to Baltimore-washington in the south with around 60-70 million people . ... 

And the numbers for Tokyo?? it must be 34 million i think , if you including Chiba area Yokohama ,Kawasaki and omiya


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cauê said:


> *RIO DE JANEIRO
> Approximately 12 million in the Metropolitan Area*
> 
> 
> ...


WOWW.. I always get crazy about this city...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> 75th Largest City In The World,
> 
> Sydney (4,625,000)
> 
> ...




Oh my God...Sydney is wonderful!


----------



## wesleysa (Jun 23, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Ok, we could try to organize a comprehensive list will all metro areas over 5 million people, using consistent criteria.
> 
> About São Paulo, we have now the 2010 Census numbers:
> 
> ...


In fact São Paulo is connected with Campinas, of course there is a green belt but both cities are connected by train and many people (like my college teacher) lives in Campinas and Work in São Paulo or Barueri, and if you take a flight to São Paulo you will see that we have 3 airports in IATA codes (Gurulhos - in Guarulhos City, Congonhas in São Paulo and Viracopos in Campinas) and there is an special code for both airports in IATA codes wich is SAO form São Paulo, So if a Metropolitan area is an influence circle between some cities you will see that São Paulo and Campinas are in the same influence area, the goverment is voting know (on 2011) to declare Sãop Paulo as Megalopolis.


----------



## wesleysa (Jun 23, 2009)

Here we can see how the cities of Sao Paulo, Campinas, Santos and Sao Jose dos Campos are connected, even Rio de Janeiro to Sao Paulo are connected through small towns around the Dutra highway, although the assembly process is not completed.
We can also see other cities united to São Paulp with lines of light, one should remember that the Brazilian cities have large green areas (not inside) which does not inhibit the condition of the metropolis since the influences of social, cultural, political and economic integration as a typical of those considered megalopolis.
If New York and New Jersey form a metropolitan area separated by a river i can not believe that a green area wich serves like some kind of lung for the large Brazilian metropolis is an impediment.
And Remember on this spot called "São Paulo" (in the pic) there are many cities (SÃO PAULO, GUARULHOS, DIADEMA, SÃO BERNADO, MAUA, SANTO ANDRE, POA, BARUERI, OSASCO, FERRAZ DE VASCONCELOS, JANDIRA, ETC...ALL CONNECTED BY TRAIN AND SOME BY METRO)
Note: Rio is not connect by the sea becouse there are mountains and many protected areas.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*



wesleysa said:


> Here we can see how the cities of Sao Paulo, Campinas, Santos and Sao Jose dos Campos are connected, even Rio de Janeiro to Sao Paulo are connected through small towns around the Dutra highway, although the assembly process is not completed.
> We can also see other cities united to São Paulp with lines of light, one should remember that the Brazilian cities have large green areas (not inside) which does not inhibit the condition of the metropolis since the influences of social, cultural, political and economic integration as a typical of those considered megalopolis.
> If New York and New Jersey form a metropolitan area separated by a river i can not believe that a green area wich serves like some kind of lung for the large Brazilian metropolis is an impediment.
> And Remember on this spot called "São Paulo" (in the pic) there are many cities (SÃO PAULO, GUARULHOS, DIADEMA, SÃO BERNADO, MAUA, SANTO ANDRE, POA, BARUERI, OSASCO, FERRAZ DE VASCONCELOS, JANDIRA, ETC...ALL CONNECTED BY TRAIN AND SOME BY METRO)
> Note: Rio is not connect by the sea becouse there are mountains and many protected areas.


i think in 30 years from now ,RJ and SP can be connected build up wise .....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The biggest cities in the world*

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo skyline by catfordCelt, on Flickr


Tokyo Night Time Skyline from the Tokyo Tower by twitter.com/iamkelvinlee, on Flickr


DSCN2661.JPG by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


Tokyo skyline by gfab71, on Flickr


Roppongi district, Tokyo by clickfarmer, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Updating:
> 
> *Biggest Metros in the World
> 
> ...


yes Suggestions, after seeing that list.

*Tel Aviv - Yafo * 11,000,000 people in 8,000 km²

includes hundreds of municipalities around the head city of Tel Aviv (pop. 400,000). part of Israel + part of the Palestinian towns.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos from Tokyo:

Untitled by ryan.tanner, on Flickr


Tokyo by blanco teko, on Flickr


skyline Tokyo World Trade Centre (edited by Joe N Rossi) by n3alc, on Flickr


Tokyo Tower without lightning by Flownage, on Flickr


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Seriously, Tokyo by far is the largest city on earth, by looking at the satelite map, you can see the whole eastern Japan as a grey urban area, and thats Tokyo, It is as large as like 5-Beijing.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY from above and showing some sides of this big city

























































































































































































from Hotu Matua, Marte, me and Mexican Forum


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
First of all, amazing shots of Tokyo and Mexico City. When I think about huge cities, those two are the first coming to my head.





Hebrewtext said:


> yes Suggestions, after seeing that list.
> 
> *Tel Aviv - Yafo * 11,000,000 people in 8,000 km²
> 
> includes hundreds of municipalities around the head city of Tel Aviv (pop. 400,000). part of Israel + part of the Palestinian towns.


Well, I think is quite odd to put together in the same metro area, cities separated by international borders and strict mobility control.





Azia said:


> I Think for NYC that the number must be 30 million inhabitans ,because the area between Philly and springfield /merdian are entire urbanized that must be one big city of 30 million inhabitans ,so not to far and the NYC CSA will merged and count together with the Philly CSA and the Hardford/Springfield MSA . In 20 years i think there are a big totally urbanized area from Boston to Baltimore-washington in the south with around 60-70 million people . ...
> 
> And the numbers for Tokyo?? it must be 34 million i think , if you including Chiba area Yokohama ,Kawasaki and omiya


In the US, I prefer to follow the official defintion as they have strict rules about it. I believe New York CSA, Philadelphia CSA, Hartford CSA and adjacent counties will form one single CSA in the next 10, 15 years, so let's wait.





wesleysa said:


> Here we can see how the cities of Sao Paulo, Campinas, Santos and Sao Jose dos Campos are connected, even Rio de Janeiro to Sao Paulo are connected through small towns around the Dutra highway, although the assembly process is not completed.
> We can also see other cities united to São Paulp with lines of light, one should remember that the Brazilian cities have large green areas (not inside) which does not inhibit the condition of the metropolis since the influences of social, cultural, political and economic integration as a typical of those considered megalopolis.
> If New York and New Jersey form a metropolitan area separated by a river i can not believe that a green area wich serves like some kind of lung for the large Brazilian metropolis is an impediment.
> And Remember on this spot called "São Paulo" (in the pic) there are many cities (SÃO PAULO, GUARULHOS, DIADEMA, SÃO BERNADO, MAUA, SANTO ANDRE, POA, BARUERI, OSASCO, FERRAZ DE VASCONCELOS, JANDIRA, ETC...ALL CONNECTED BY TRAIN AND SOME BY METRO)
> Note: Rio is not connect by the sea becouse there are mountains and many protected areas.


I didn't understand quite well your mention to New York and New Jersey. They are part of a single metropolitan area for more than 100 years. The connections between São Paulo and Campinas, São José dos Campos, Sorocaba or Santos are much weaker.
For Tokyo, its the sum of Tokyo, Kanagawa, Saitama, Chiba and Ibaraki prefectures.





wesleysa said:


> In fact *São Paulo* is connected with *Campinas*, of course there is a green belt but both cities are connected by train and many people (like my college teacher) lives in Campinas and Work in São Paulo or Barueri, and if you take a flight to São Paulo you will see that we have 3 airports in IATA codes (Gurulhos - in Guarulhos City, Congonhas in São Paulo and Viracopos in Campinas) and there is an special code for both airports in IATA codes wich is SAO form São Paulo, So if a Metropolitan area is an influence circle between some cities you will see that São Paulo and Campinas are in the same influence area, the goverment is voting know (on 2011) to declare Sãop Paulo as Megalopolis.


Well, I believe they are still to separated metropolitan areas as New York and Philadelphia are.





Azia said:


> i think in 30 years from now ,RJ and SP can be connected build up wise .....


I don't think so. First of all, the area has a troubled geography. We have a big mountain range splitting Rio de Janeiro and Paraíba Valley (the corridor between SP and RJ). Also, the population growth in the whole area are quite slow, and most important, shrinking in a very fast pace: 



Yuri S Andrade said:


> (...)
> 
> *Regiões Metropolitanas* e *Aglomerados Urbanos*:
> 
> ...


^^
The growth will probably be close to zero for the next decades.


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*Metro Manila, Philippines*



crossboneka said:


> from this angle you can see the whole of metro manila.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade, i agree with you.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread is about world's most populated cities by metropopulation? or the biggest cities by total land area? :dunno: 

Apparently Tokyo is the biggest mega city on earth.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

More pix from TEHRAN/IRAN (14 Million) 

by Soroush










by Pheromoe



















by Mehrdad


----------



## andrewortigas (Jul 1, 2012)

Metro Manila, Philippines

21,950,000


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely cars in the 2nd last pic...


----------

